# Creating a successful psyker heavy 1.5-2k army



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

So I have been thinking about creating a cool Blood Angels successor chapter that has a few psykers at it's center as well as some Death Company and Lemartes. I wanted to make the list so that I could play at either 1500, 1850, or 2000 points so that it can be used in almost all tournaments in my area. I chose Blood Angels, not because their one of the most competative, but because of their Librarin Dreadnoughts, their psychic abilities, Mephiston (who I most likely won't use) and because I love Death Company  I have 1850 points so far of an all jump army, and it turns out it sounded cooler than it is. So now its a matter of converting those models or selling them and starting over.

I have to figure out a way to make the army both fun to play and semi competative. I don't care to win every game or tournament, but at the same time, I want to do well, and make it a tough battle for both me and my opponent.

Keep in mind, this is an extremely rough idea, and I haven't gone through to add up the points and such yet, but this will be the basic idea:

HQ: 
In 1850-2000 pt games, my HQ choice will be Mephiston, along with a Librarian with jumpack 

In 1500 - 1850 pt games, I will use 2 Librarians with jump packs. As to the gear, I'm not sure if it would be worth it to give them storm bolters, infernus pistols, or just have them keep their boltgun/bolt pistol

Elites:
3 Sanguinary priests, melta bombs
2 Librarian Dreadnoughts (drop pods?)

Troops:
Assault Squad (10), 2x Melta Guns, Sergeant with Power Fist
Assault Squad (10), 2x Melta Guns, Sergeant with Power Fist
Death Company (5), 2x Power Swords, Power Fist, Infernus Pistol, Lemartes, Jump Packs
Death Company Dreadnought, magna grapple, (blood talons? Drop pod?)

Then possibly heavy support with missile launchers or plasma cannons. A tactical squad with a Plasma Cannon and Melta Gun for sitting on objectives. I'm not entirely sure what to do, but I know I want to really push the Librarians and Librarian Dreads, along with the Death Company, though the DC Dread may not be enitrely necessary, but it would be fun. Then I don't think an honor guard would be too necessary, as Mephiston isn't an IC, and the two libbys will probobly each join an assault squad and be given Might of Heroes and Sanguine's Sword for the str 10 +D3 attacks. Then possibly a Rhino for the tac squad?

Ideas/suggestions? Again, this was just a rough wish list, and I am horrible at creating army lists. I'm open to ideas, critiques, suggestions, etc. 

Thanks!
Cheers


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Angelus,

My two cents for what its worth...

1). BA are great! well done and hope your play style suits such a dynamic army.

2). Your list lacks Jp for the Ass squads? If thats the case how are they getting where they need to go? 

What about....

DC x5 or 6 in a Razor with TLAC? 
Ass x5 with mix of weapons with Razor with TLLC? plus the priest....
Ass x5 with mix of weapons with Razor with TLLC plus a libby....

You will get more synergy with the above for putting up a fight... and be able to do quite a bit of dmge... Razors can crack things.... Ass can do stuff and are supported together by their characters respectively...

Just an idea for you to have more to do... modeling wise... I did my Ass squads in 5 man lots with 1 meltagun.... but same squad... then I got one extra figure with a power weapon.... that way I could do 10 man for Rhino and two 5 mans for Razors giving me more choices when I play.

DC are a fine choice... but I have never had luck with them with JP... I find them too easy to be led... so I prefer to keep them transported and pleading... please blow up my transport so we can get out and keep you busy until my other stuff gets to you...

The dreads are a fine addition... DC dreads are awesome when used again... with the Sraven. They can move.... go berzerkers and keep slashing away.... 

Anyway... everyone has a different take.. but give yourself as many options as possible. As for Mephy.... he is awesome... BUT... everyone knows to stay out of combat with him so advance him behind a squad or keep him to cover... he might not need an honor guard... but he does require... hey something else is more threatening.... please dont shoot me yet... then hopefully its too late and things are dying to him.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah thats definitely good advice, and I can easily make the top turrets of the Razorbacks detatchable so that I can drop the normal doors on top to make it a Rhino if need be.

So basically, this is like a typical SM Razorback spam list, but with a BA twist? I like it, I will definitely add the DC dread and the Storm Raven, then I will probobly get the libby dreads, and max out my troops with the 5 man squads and razorbacks. With Meph, I'm not sure if I will use him or not, but I know for a fact if I do, I won't be using the current model, instead modelling my own and using it as my Successor's Chapter Master. I'm not sure what I would be able to do with him, since he isn't an IC and it wouldn't be worth it to spend points on a Razorback just for him. Then if I take 5 man squads of Assault Marines, I will still have the Priests to transport, so I will have to figure that out as well

Edit:
Just read somewhere that in a BA mech list like this, priests are useless. Not sure how accurate this is though. Also decided to take the Storm Raven with the DC dread, then have the DC keep their jump packs and load up in the SR with Lemartes. This will definitely add some fire power, and allow for thinning of squads before assault, or popping vehicles. A Razorback shooty army suits me more, I think. My play style is still stuck with my Iron Warriors army from 8 years or so ago, so the all jump army wasn't working out, they were too fragile, and my tactics and knowledge of the rules isn't extensive enough to really handle an all jump army successfully.


----------

